# The NT/NF axis



## tangential (Aug 15, 2010)

For those of you who are strong N's but borderline T/F, are there times when you feel quite strongly T and other times strongly F? And, (I am curious) which you prefer, to be more T or more F, or more precisely, the pros and cons of both. :blushed:


----------



## ertertwert (Jun 5, 2010)

While I am technically an F, I don't use it like one. I only use Fe to pick up on other people's reactions and feelings so that I can better state my case. Both my Ni and Ti are extremely dominant (I took a test to see how often I use all 8 of my functions and I had those tied).


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm to very strong on Ni and Ti (and also Te), but not so much on Fe, despite it being my auxiliary. It comes from not using it enough I guess, and being in T mode makes me feel very unbalanced and self-absorbed, so I can't say I enjoy it. Using F makes my life more complete, but NiFe is still very introspective. Plus, I am not always confident extroverting, so that makes me shy away from my Fe at times.

Both me and ertertwert are INFJs. I think function order makes a lot of a difference here, and that just going by the MBTI dichotomies is not enough, so don't draw any conclusions based on only us two. And if you have the time, spend some of it looking up the concept of Cognitive Functions and how it relates to MBTI.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

I always feel like F is my core, but sometimes (in overall development, in mood, or in certain situations) I have stronger T behavior/tendencies. Certainly, my F and T are always present and moderate because of each other.

You could see this as a functions thing:
Fi - strong emotional/moral/personal center
Te - moderates Fi with objectivity and logic


----------



## sunblocker (Sep 24, 2010)

I was definitely an F as a child, and so I think I do have that emotionality at my core. Also, my thinking is less linear than a T, so I'm pretty sure I'm an F. But I have a very T-like love of knowledge, prefer logical decisions over emotional ones, and I usually don't get overly emotional about things. At least not lately. But yeah, it's definitely a spectrum. I've begun mentally placing people on a chart where the y axis is intuition and sensing and the x axis is thinking and feeling. It's a nice way to entertain myself.


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

I'm almost directly in between the two. It is certainly possible to be in the middle like that, but it would be unusual if one were to have both as a primary means of decision-making. For instance, my Fi is sort of crippled... it's always just sitting there, but I never actually use it for anything. If I used both my Ti and Fi to make a decision, I'd get nothing done... oh wait, I get nothing done anyways. Nevermind :dry:


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm generally more T when I'm more depressed or isolated. At my best I'm more F. My functions test said I use Fi more than Ti, and I agree -- I'm generally internally preoccupied with emotions and principles, not analysis or thinking.

It depends on the situation too. When I'm making decisions for myself, I'm more likely to follow my heart, I don't really get making pro-con lists for major decisions and such things. When I'm giving feedback to others, I'm more likely to try to be objective than to say whatever makes them feel better or automatically take their side. I suppose internally I'm more F but my T comes out more externally?


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

When it comes to politics, I can suddenly switch to T mode.


----------



## blackandindie (Nov 30, 2009)

ertertwert said:


> While I am technically an F, I don't use it like one. I only use Fe to pick up on other people's reactions and feelings so that I can better state my case. Both my Ni and Ti are extremely dominant (I took a test to see how often I use all 8 of my functions and I had those tied).


Me in a nutshell. Thanks for that.


----------



## BewilderBeast (Oct 14, 2010)

I've only done 1 "group" MBTI test, and a number of online ones, so I don't know much about "functional preferences" or whatever. HOWEVER, I always come up extremely close on my F and T scores. In fact, my day job involves working as a finance worker (T type job) in the community sector (F type sector). For me, I think it works like this:

When there's a problem that DOESN'T involve people (such as sorting out a statistical data collection system), I'm quite a happy T worker. When there's a problem that DOES involve people (such as mediating between work collegues with a personality clash), I use the F very effectively.

I do wonder if having very close T- F scores is what makes me quite good at explaining T type concepts (such as balance sheets and budgets) to F type people (the social workers I work with).

In fact, for years I thought I was a T (mostly ENTP). I'm now pretty sure I'm an F. I've finally reached this decision mainly because the work I want to do and most of my recreational pursuits are much more F oriented. I find that when I'm doing something for the enjoyment of it, I behave much more like an F. When I do something for a purpose, I behave more like a T. This means that for the years I pursued classical singing as a potential career, I would unwittingly sabotage myself by over-analysing and over-thinking the process and technique of singing (very T of me - this is major reason I thought I was a T for so long). As soon as I abandoned the dream of a full-time singing career, I started singing much better as I allowed myself to enjoy (therefore feel) the act of performing and of communicating with an audience.

Generally, I think of myself as an NP rather than an NT or NF. N and P are easily my two strongest preferences. That seems to allow for a multitude of sins!


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I can easily alternate between using the two and usually at the right moments. Generally I feel I have the best of both worlds.


----------



## disappointed chiliast (Oct 27, 2010)

In relationships I'm much more F, with all the advantages and drawbacks thereof. Otherwise I'm T.


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

BewilderBeast said:


> I do wonder if having very close T- F scores is what makes me quite good at explaining T type concepts (such as balance sheets and budgets) to F type people (the social workers I work with).


Interesting. I had a job that was essentially the opposite -- convincing engineers (not F types or particularly cooperative people) to do paperwork things that make business flow more smoothly for everyone. I was an intern, hired back to work for the same project a few times, and told how good I was at staying calm and being diplomatic with them. 





> Generally, I think of myself as an NP rather than an NT or NF. N and P are easily my two strongest preferences. That seems to allow for a multitude of sins!


Same here. My E/I and F/T waver a bit, but N and P are very strong. I feel like I can identify with xNxPs of all sorts better than anyone else.


----------



## mllesentiment (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm majoring in a science so I have to use a lot of my tertiary Ti for academics. Being a sensitive Fe who has loved science all her life (i thought chemistry was magic when i was in elementary school :crazy and having my mind never shut off, it was impossible not to keep an open mind about all ways of thinking/decision making. Plus my INTJ/INFJ hybrid father always told me to think before I speak. I hardly talked so take a stab at what else was going on in my head besides feelings.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

What if the division were not NT vs NF, but rather NP vs NJ as some proposed. Would that be less confusing?

I seem to relate better to all NPs better than NTJs at times


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

unleashthehounds said:


> What if the division were not NT vs NF, but rather NP vs NJ as some proposed. Would that be less confusing?
> 
> I seem to relate better to all NPs better than NTJs at times


I certainly relate more to INTJs than INFPs. Which isn't very surprising considering we share the same dominant function. So I agree there are advantages to an NP/NJ grouping. But at the same time, I do think that I have more interests in common with INFPs, so I guess it isn't very clear cut in the end any way.


----------

